# Cavalo Bikes from Nashbar



## Troutbike (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello all,

New to the forum here. Long time road rider. Currently riding a Merckx steel with Chorus, but thinking of getting into a lighter and stiffer carbon. Budget is low -- $2,000 - $2,500.

Nashbar is selling a Cavalo branded carbon bike build with Sram Red for $2500. Seems like a really good deal. But deals this good always give me pause. Putting aside the LBS issue, does anyone know anything about these frames?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like a pretty typical Asian molded frame, probably sold under different names other places. Fork is also nothing special - alloy steerer. I would say the frame and fork are the kind you could buy for $500 or less on their own and are of moderate weight. Full Sram Red, okay wheels and no-name everything else. Good deal? Here's a different one:

http://www.planet-x-usa.com/pPRO CARBON SL COMPLETE/Pro-Carbon-SL-Complete.aspx

Depending on options, $500 less with Red. I'm sure other deals are out there.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Stick with your Merckx.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

bwhite_4 said:


> Stick with your Merckx.


I second this motion. Take half of the money and do upgrades on the Merckx.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I would recommend spending a $1000-1200 on a nice set of wheels for the Merckx. If you're really hankering for a new bike, buy a used carbon fiber like a Serotta or Calfee. I bought two Serotta frames -- Fierte carbon and Ottrott carbon/ti -- for about $1000 each. These were $3.5-5k frames and ride great - actually similar to a Merckx with low bottom brackets, etc.


----------

